# GTX 1080



## dani0692 (22. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir eine GTX 1080 kaufen.

Mir wurde eine von Gigabyte (da hab ich derzeit auch eine GTX 760 von) empfohlen.

Die Frage ist welche ?

GTX 1080 Gigabyte G1-Gaming ?Oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Premium Pack Aktiv?


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2016)

Also, wenn du derzeit eine GTX 760 hattest und die damals, als du die gekauft hattest, eine für dich gute Karte war, dann finde ich eine 1080 übertrieben. Die 1080 ist die absolute Top-Karte - brauchst du deren Power denn wirklich? Wenn du eine GTX 1060 oder 1070 nimmst, sparst du sehr viel, und die reichen auch für maximale Details aktueller Games locker aus, die 1070 halt noch mal länger als die 1060. 

Die 1070 ist ja schon so stark wie eine GTX 980 Ti, die vor wenigen Monaten ja noch die beste Einzelkarte überhaupt war (außer einer Titan, die aber auch kaum schneller ist). Das müsste an sich mehr als ausreichen, zumal der Vorteil einer 1080 zur 1070 nicht mehr sooo hoch ist, du aber 200-300€ draufzahlst. Was für en CPU hast überhaupt?

Wenn du trotzdem eine 1080 willst: die G1-Gaming hat ein BISSCHEN weniger Takt und einen anderen Kühler, ist aber auch leise, und der Mehrtakt der Gaming Premium ist nicht viel, davon wirst du kaum was merken. Das sind ca 4% mehr, also BIS ZU 4% mehr FPS. Du hast dann zB statt 50 FPS eben 52 FPS, oder statt eh schon 100 FPS halt 104 FPS. Die Premium kostet aber 100 Euro mehr. Daher würde ich die Gaming G1 nehmen. 

Beide Karten sind übrigens 28-29cm lang - passt das in Deinen PC?


----------



## dani0692 (22. September 2016)

Mhh danke für die Tipps 

Dann werd ich wahrscheinlich die "normale" Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming mit holen 

Mhh gute Frage ob das in meinen PC passt ? Was müsstest du dafür wissen um mir das sagen zu können ?

Prozessor von mir i7 2600 !


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Mhh danke für die Tipps
> 
> Dann werd ich wahrscheinlich die "normale" Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming mit holen
> 
> ...




Du müsstest wissen, was für ein Gehäuse du hast, oder zumindest mal schauen, wie viel Platz zwischen Deiner GTX 760 und dem Bereich vorne im PC ist, wo eine längere Karte anecken würde, weil Zb der Festplattenkäfig im Weg wäre. Dann addierst du den Platz, der da noch frei ist, zur Länge Deiner aktuellen Karte. Länger darf die neue Karte nicht sein. Kennst du da das genaue Modell Deiner GTX 760?


----------



## dani0692 (22. September 2016)

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC, 2 GDDR5, 2 x DVI, HDMI, Display Port --> Rechnung abgeschrieben

Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz


Passt die GTX 1080 ?


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2016)

also, ich finde da mehrere GTX 760 3X, die sind alle sehr lang, fast 30cm, und eine misst 27,5cm. Selbst wenn du die kürzeste hast: die sieht so aus Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC (Rev. 1.0) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU  die längeren haben ein eher "offenes" Gehäuse, so wie hier  Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC Rev 2.0 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Wenn du eine der "offenen" hast, dann passt die Gigabyte Gaming G1 GTX 1080 so oder so, denn die misst nur 28cm. Falls du die kürzere hast: wenn da noch ein cm Platz ist, reicht es ebenfalls. 

Beim Midgard gibt es mehrere Versionen, und so weit ich das sehen konnte, haben die mind 29cm Platz, neuere Versionen auch über 30cm. D.h. auch da sieht es gut aus.


----------



## Martina (23. September 2016)

Habe eine GTX 960 2 GB Ram und überlege auch mir eine bessere zu kaufen . Die 1080 fällt aber deutlich aus dem Preisrahmen ..max 250 Euro und Nvidia
Wie sieht es da aus ..gerne auch per PN


----------



## svd (23. September 2016)

Sinn macht es eigentlich nur, 10€ draufzupacken und einfach die billigste GTX1060 (6GB) zu holen. Erwarten kannst du dann so 150-160% deiner jetzigen Leistung.


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2016)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Habe eine GTX 960 2 GB Ram und überlege auch mir eine bessere zu kaufen . Die 1080 fällt aber deutlich aus dem Preisrahmen ..max 250 Euro und Nvidia
> Wie sieht es da aus ..gerne auch per PN


 Eine GTX 1060 mit 3GB würde unter 250€ kosten, aber dann würde ich eher zur AMD RX 470 4Gb greifen, die gibt es ab 200€ und bietet schon 40-50% mehr Leistung als eine GTX 960 4GB. 

Ansonsten eine GTX 1060 mit 6GB, aber die gibt es erst ab etwas über 260€ Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 6GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## dani0692 (23. September 2016)

Meint ihr ich kann mit der GTX 760 auch in Ultra-HD das Spiel Fifa 17 auf meinem TV-Bildschirm spielen sodass es flüssig läuft `?


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich kann mit der GTX 760 auch in Ultra-HD das Spiel Fifa 17 auf meinem TV-Bildschirm spielen sodass es flüssig läuft `?


 auf niedrigen Details vielleicht. Aber du kannst ja einfach testen, wenn du schon nen UHD-TV hast. Die Demo von Fifa ist ja draußen, falls du Fifa noch nicht hast.


----------



## dani0692 (23. September 2016)

Muss ich wirklich einen Kabel benutzen oder kann man das auch irgendwo auf den TV-Bildschirm streamen über Bluetooth oder so ?


----------



## svd (23. September 2016)

Eine Verbindung über HDMI-Kabel ist immer empfehlenswert, das du weniger störanfällig bist und keine Verzögerungszeit hast.

Zum Streamen würdest du zudem auch extra Hardware wie Nvidias Shield brauchen (oder Wireless-HDMI-Geräte, die meist auf FullHD begrenzt sind). Ob sich das auszahlt?

Ist natives UHD denn so irrsinnig wichtig? Ich würde den PC per HDMI-Kabel anschließen, FIF17 auf FullHD@high spielen und vom TV-Gerät auf 4k hochskalieren lassen.


----------



## dani0692 (23. September 2016)

Du meinst also quasi meinen PC starten, da Fifa 17 spielen und den PC über einen HDMI Kabel an das TV-Gerät (4K) anschließen ?

Welchen HDMI Kabel kann ich denn mit meiner GTX 760 nehmen ? Da geht doch kein HDMI 2.0 Kabel oder ?


----------



## svd (23. September 2016)

Ja, genau. Ein 2.0-Kabel würde ich trotzdem kaufen, du wirst ja die Grafikkarte, früher oder später, wechseln.
Das passt trotzdem an die GTX760, aber weil die nur einen HDMI-1.4a-Ausgang hat, wird UHD mit maximal 24Hz ausgegeben, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Aber solange du die alte Grafikkarter hast, würde ich mich nicht auf natives UHD versteifen. Mit einer 1080 kannst du das gerne tun.
Ich würde echt nur auf FullHD spielen. Ich denke, dass ein niedriger aufgelöstes aber flüssiges FIFA besser ist, als superscharf aber detailärmer und evtl. träge.
Es sieht ja trotzdem so gut aus, wie ein HD-Sportkanal.


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2016)

Du kannst am PC einfach FullHD als Auflösung lassen, und der TV rechnet das dann hoch. Ich vermute, dass das sogar besser aussieht als wenn eine schwache Karte auf Teufel komm raus selber 4k berechnet, dann aber im Spiel niedrige Details verwendet werden müssen.


----------



## dani0692 (23. September 2016)

Du meinst es sieht trotzdem auch wenn ich "nur" in 1080 p spiele gut aus, weil mein TV das automatisch hoch scaliert ?

Gibt es was besonderes was ich bei dem HDMI 2.0 Kabel beachten muss? Ja klar die Länge muss stimmen aber ansonsten recht eine stink normales HDMI 2.0 Kabel wie das hier:

https://www.amazon.de/KabelDirekt-K...1474650158&sr=1-3&keywords=hdmi+2.0+kabel+10m

 ??


----------



## svd (23. September 2016)

Wie sehen denn normale Blu-rays auf deinem Fernseher aus? Die haben ja normal auch nur FullHD-Auflösung.
Wenn dir das nicht arg unscharf vorkommt, dürftest du keine großen Probleme mit dem PC haben.
Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass Anti-Aliasing wichtig wird, damit gerade Linien nicht flimmern und das Bild ruhiger wird, aber das packt eine 1070 auf FullHD genauso.

Und das Kabel scheint okay zu sein. Wenn du die Ethernet-Leitung nicht brauchst, geht's sicher auch 7€ billiger.


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Du meinst es sieht trotzdem auch wenn ich "nur" in 1080 p spiele gut aus, weil mein TV das automatisch hoch scaliert ?


 ja, sollte so sein. Evlt musst du den Eingang des TVs passend umstellen, es KANN sein, dass der TV da Bild dann in klein nur in der MItte anzeigt - aber normalerweise ist als Standardeinstellung vorgegeben, dass der TV alles auf 4k hochrechnet, was nicht eh schon 4k ist.

Das Kabel scheint gut sein, kannst du nehmen.


----------



## dani0692 (25. September 2016)

https://www.amazon.de/Ultra-HDTV-Pr...5&sr=8-1&keywords=hdmi+2.0+ultra+hdtv+5m&th=1

Den Kabel hab ich mir jetzt geholt. Meinse der ist ok ?

Hab mir den auch gekauft dafür wenn bei SKY Ultra HD Receiver rauskommt, dass ich den dann mit meinem TV verbinden kann....


Nochmal eine fachspezifische Frage zu FIFA:

Wenn ich FIFA starte kann ich ja die Auflösung auswählen ! Und da lass ich dann ganz normal auf 1080 p spiele das spiel und verbinde dann halt den HDMI Kabel mit meinem PC und meinem TV-Gerät und gehe dann bei meinem TV auf Geräte-Auswahl und wähle meinen PC aus und kann dann am TV das PC-Bild sehen oder ?


----------



## svd (25. September 2016)

Im Idealfall, ja.

Es kommst aber ua. darauf an, wie der PC das TV-Gerät einbindet. IdR. wird der Desktop entweder erweitert, du hast also einen zweiten Schreibtisch auf den du Fenster ziehen kannst,
oder geklont, wo das TV-Gerät das PC-Bild 1:1 wieder gibt (solange die Auflösung gleich ist. Und maximal mit der Bildwiederholrate des TV-Geräts, also 60Hz.).

Mit "Windowstaste+P" kannst du durch vier Modi (nur PC, geklont, erweitert, nur TV) durchschalten.
Falls das TV-Gerät aber nicht ordnungegemäß erkannt worden ist, musst du zuerst in die NVidia-Systemsteuerung und dieses dort unter "Anzeige > Mehrere Anzeigen einrichten" beheben.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2016)

dani0692 schrieb:


> Wenn ich FIFA starte kann ich ja die Auflösung auswählen ! Und da lass ich dann ganz normal auf 1080 p spiele das spiel und verbinde dann halt den HDMI Kabel mit meinem PC und meinem TV-Gerät und gehe dann bei meinem TV auf Geräte-Auswahl und wähle meinen PC aus und kann dann am TV das PC-Bild sehen oder ?


 zunächst mal hast du ja Windows nur auf FullHD laufen. Wenn das so ist, dann ist auch Fifa maximal bei FullHD.

Und am TV: du musst halt den Eingang wählen, wo der PC dran ist. Da muss aber nicht zwingend in einem Menü oder so zu sehen sein, DASS es der PC ost. Du musst halt einfach mit der Fernbedienung auf HDMI2 umschalten, wenn du den PC am HDMI2-Eingang hast, oder HDMI1, wenn er bei HDMI1 dran ist. Genau wie bei nem BluRay/DVD-Player.


----------



## Martina (25. September 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Sinn macht es eigentlich nur, 10€ draufzupacken und einfach die billigste GTX1060 (6GB) zu holen. Erwarten kannst du dann so 150-160% deiner jetzigen Leistung.




Danke , die 10 Euro machen ja den Kohl nicht mehr fett 
Mal sehen was ich für meine noch bekomme


----------



## svd (25. September 2016)

So 120-150€, je nach Modell, werden schon drinne sein.


----------



## dani0692 (25. September 2016)

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Ja gut ich warte jetzt mal ab wann der Kabel kommt.....

Du hast recht mit dem HDMI ! Ich muss dann einfach durchswitchen bis ich das richtige HDMI habe.

Und das mit der Windows-Taste + P hab ich auch verstanden, Danke auch dir hierfür !

Ich hab mal ne andere Frage an Euch PC-Spezialisten:

Letztes Jahr hab ich das FIFA Spiel 1 Tag vor Release bei Media Markt kaufen können. Hat auch mit der Installation geklappt alles wunderbar.

Als ich aber dann das Spiel über Origin spielen wollte meitne der "Start ist erst in ... STunden " möglich. Also genau die Zeit bis zum offiziellen Release.

Meine Frage an Euch: Wisst ihr da ne Möglichkeit das zu umgehen ? Irgendwie die Uhrzeit im PC ändern ? Dem Spiel mit einem Programm vorgaukeln dass es schon 1 Tag später ist ?


----------



## svd (25. September 2016)

Nein, auf dem PC geht das nicht so einfach. 

Du kannst dir aber ein Origin-Access-Abo holen, dann darfst du das Spiel, ein paar Tage vor offiziellem Release, für 10 Stunden lang, spielen,
falls dir das so überaus wichtig ist.


----------

